# Squeaking



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I put a doe with a buck around an hour ago. She's really been squeaking quite a lot and I don't remember her mother doing it for this long. They aren't fighting or anything aggressive. Is she being noisy since she's just really annoyed at his persistence?


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

If its her first time with a male she could be scared or unsure of his advances. I had it happen a few times with brand new does that hadn't been bred before


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It is her first time and she's pretty chill now, he's laying on top of their den and leaving her be. I just get super worried about them, so thanks for replying.


----------

